# Carbon Fiber "smoothness"



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a 2012 R3 Team, and I just noticed a subtle "dimple" on the top tube. It's barely perceptible to the eye, but you can feel the "dimple" if you run your finger over it. It's on the right side of the top tube near the "3" of the "R3" badging. Is this to be expected in carbon frames, or should I stop by my LBS?

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think something like this would be expected with a carbon frame. Can't hurt to have the LBS take a look at it. Might just be a cosmetic issue with the paint.


----------

